# hashimoto's and high TSH



## jakeas80 (Mar 15, 2011)

i was first diagnosed hypo about a year ago and my TSH was 220. it dropped to 70 about three months after that but has since stayed around there. they upped my dose but i started feeling like crap so they lowered it. so after jumping around different doses to where i felt fine, my TSH is still around 70. i'm on levothyroxine and my FT3 and FT4 are normal. is it just going to take a while for my TSH to level to a normal range because it is used to pumping out a lot over the years(i never knew about my thyroid or tested it before). i guess i'm saying i could have had the high TSH for so long, and it's not used to slowing down and i'm hoping that it will. oh yeah, i have hashi's and two nodules too.


----------

